# Started re-watching Star Trek:TNG



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh my goooooooooooooooooood...
This is going to be a fun ride.

i recently convinced my brother to start watching it with me. Star Trek:TNG is one of the best live-action shows i remember from childhood. i watched it with my dad after it started airing in Japan, about a year after its debut. Our whole family was into the show, even my mom who would normally never touch anything sci-fi. Watching the show NOW is a real trip, especially with how much technology has advanced to _today. _The show feels SUPER dated but still manages to keep its 80's & 90's charm. it's difficult to look past the gap in technology. Everything feels OLD, despite being technologically NEW. in this "future", there was no internet, which is the biggest flaw i can't seem to get over. For instance, characters have problems with trivial matters easily solved today by a Google search. Riker is blown away by the advances of holodeck technology in the pilot when -realistically- he probably would've seen that shit at E3 or CES. How the fuck do characters not know everything about their own technology!?

Remember: Star Trek is based on our future.
Star Wars can get away with those plot holes because it's NOT our universe.

From what i understand, the first two seasons are damn near unwatchable, but i managed to find a definitive list of must-watch episodes so we can skim through the shitty ones. i'm hoping i can look beyond the glaring continuity errors and try immerse myself in this strange -old- future. i didn't think it would be that hard...but it turns out this show could be a challenge to watch again.


----------



## Blu-wolf (Jul 7, 2016)

I think they have the first seven seasons on Netflix.  I started watching Season 1 and 2 to see how they would introduce the characters and the challenges they faced.  I haven't gotten further yet, but plan to pick up where I left off on season 2 very soon.  I'll have to go find that "definitive list" to skip a lot of the slower episodes.  One thing I'd admire throughout the show is Picard's honesty, wisdom, and leadership.  Character traits like this are missing from television shows these days.  Crying shame; we could use some of it.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 8, 2016)

Since making that OP, i've made peace with the quirky unconsistencies. All i had to do was get through the first two seasons of kitschy bits and skip through to three. The better writing makes it more immersive. The first two seasons had my stiffling laughter and groaning through cardboard acting but i think the show is picking up now, half way through season three.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 8, 2016)

Ah yes, good old Startrek. Thanks to that show we have cellular phones!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 8, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Ah yes, good old Startrek. Thanks to that show we have cellular phones!


Ya see? it's that kind of goofy lookin' shit that kept me from getting back into TNG. i mean, what the fuck is that guy doing!? i would have guessed that wall piping was some sort of abstract art or something but nooooooo. Wall pipes! On a starship! Every 5 minutes or so i'd stumble onto some goofy WTF shit that'd tear down the illusion. Riker had me fuckin' rooooolling every other scene because of his fake ass "imma gonna rape ya" smile.





Also:


----------



## Storok (Jul 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Ya see? it's that kind of goofy lookin' shit that kept me from getting back into TNG. i mean, what the fuck is that guy doing!? i would have guessed that wall piping was some sort of abstract art or something but nooooooo. Wall pipes! On a starship! Every 5 minutes or so i'd stumble onto some goofy WTF shit that'd tear down the illusion. Riker had me fuckin' rooooolling every other scene because of his fake ass "imma gonna rape ya" smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the video they are wasting one torpedo... I am shoked


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Ya see? it's that kind of goofy lookin' shit that kept me from getting back into TNG. i mean, what the fuck is that guy doing!? i would have guessed that wall piping was some sort of abstract art or something but nooooooo. Wall pipes! On a starship! Every 5 minutes or so i'd stumble onto some goofy WTF shit that'd tear down the illusion. Riker had me fuckin' rooooolling every other scene because of his fake ass "imma gonna rape ya" smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta admit that was fucking beautiful holy shit


----------

